# Help sex my Imitator "Cainarachi Valley"



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

These two are about 16 months old. First one I'm 99% sure female she's just plain ol big 




















Second one not as big as first but think female. I have heard no calling from this tank. 












I'm looking to buy a male and just want to be sure I have two females here.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

photos from the top down would be helpful


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck finding a male... I have 8 of them and only 1 male and either the females are laying bad eggs or he doesnt get the concept yet. Sadly, most people seem to have written them off since they were so popular a few years ago, or they have all females...


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

they look about the same to me, got any top down photos or a photo of both together


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

If they are both 16 months old and you've never heard any calling, I'd say pretty confidently that they are both females.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a male all lined up so Hopefuly they are both females. I wish I could eat a top down pic but they are in a 10 vert and once I open the glass they are gone


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

therizman2 said:


> Good luck finding a male... I have 8 of them and only 1 male and either the females are laying bad eggs or he doesnt get the concept yet. Sadly, most people seem to have written them off since they were so popular a few years ago, or they have all females...


Mike, I would not call them written off. I have a large group and many of them were frogs Sean imported from INIBCO. I know of several other people with founder groups or at least breeding groups. What has happened, is most of us have stopped pulling eggs and are allowing the parents to raise the tadpoles. And you are correct there are about 4 or 5 females to every male. So no one raising them can nor will sell just a male. 

Robert


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Interesting cause I have been posting some males for sale and no one seems to need a male.

Guess I will hold at least one of them as I am raising up another group to adults to get a second breeding group for myself (in case they prove to be female heavy).

But I do agree, popularity of these guys has faded. Disappointing.


----------

